# Please help solve this altercation



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

me and my gf are arguing because of these two fish i say both are convicts and she says other words here is some pics of them


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I've never seen a convict with a hump on its head, but i've never seen any big ones.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

oh aw man i hate being wrong to oh well ill in hale it up (was going to use another word but i try not to use those words here lol)


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

and its not a flower horn


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

emc7 i total forgot but i had a darker pic of the cichlid in another post and according to joe kool its a convict but here is his words "that's a convict variaty for sure ... lighter pic will show whether it's a male of female".
i apoligze for posting this same question twice


----------



## Lupin (Aug 1, 2006)

Your cichlid at the left is convict. Can't identify the other one at the right.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

It looks like a crossbreed. Maybe a midas and convict....... Size of the fish would help out also.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

umm its about 4 to 6 inches


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

Here's a convict with a hump on its head. http://www.tropicalresources.net/phpBB2/fish_profiles_nigrofaciatus.php

However, I do agree with Simpte...it does look like some sort of hybrid.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

Dr thats exactly what he looks like


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

looks like two male convicts. The bigger one looks very old and is more dominate than the small one. if age is the case it could be that the small one is trying to take over the tank. what size tank is it? other tankmates?


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

not sure what size tank and idk the names of the tank mates but here is my 20 gallon thats cycling


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Wow, I've never seen one that old.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

well right now he is in my dads 20 gallon till mine cycles cause my gfs mom gave it to me, how old would u say he is


----------

